# make.conf

## bobo_bobo

Muj make.con to:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fno-rerun-loop-opt -ftracer -fforce-addr -fmove-all-movables -ffast-math -s -mmmx -m3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args"

CXXFLAGS="jak wyżej"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--relax -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

USE="mmx 3dnow kde qt -gnome -gtk -java -cups -docs"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LINGUAS="pl"

```

Coś jest nie tak czy nie???

Jjak prubuje dać 

```
emerge system
```

to wyskakuje na końcu coś takiego:

```

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25 failed

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf faild

```

a wydając polecenie 

```

sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

wykakuje 

```

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1 failed

!!! Function econf, Line 385, Exitcode 1

!!! econf faild

```

Moja konfiguracja to:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pentium3 700 
> 
> ABIT - BX133 - RAID
> ...

 

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> Muj make.con to:
> 
> ```
> 
> CXXFLAGS="jak wyżej"
> ...

 

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> LINGUAS="pl"
> ...

 

a na to jest miejsce w 

/etc/env.d/

stwórz sobie najlepiej plik np.: 99locale

i wrzuć do niego np.:

```

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="48"

LINGUAS="48"

```

PS. Z emerguj sobie słownik ortograficzny  :Wink: 

----------

## zorrk

Witam 

Po pierwsze nie wiem dlaczego takie masz błędy ale widze że troche masz namieszane w tym make.conf 

1. pentium3 nie obsługuje 3dnow ,nie wiem czy istnieje taka instrukcja  m3dnow ,a jezeli jest to i tak p3 tego nie osbługuje ,podobnie jak mmmx (jak juz to mmx ) .Resztę insttrukcji sprawdz sobie w /proc/cpuinfo 

Tych falg to tez masz chyba troche za duzo (ale tego nie jestem pewnien) .Ja mam takie 

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium3 -Os -pipe -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT  -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -s "

# the same settings. If you don't set CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium3 -Os -pipe  -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT  -DNDEBUG -s "

```

Co do ldflags to nie mam pojecia czy dobre ....

A ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  to ja nie wiem czy ot tak se mozna dac juz na starcie ,ale ja bym był BARDZO ostrożny ...

Może te własnie niedociągnięcia te błędy powodują ...

----------

## _troll_

 *Nunatak wrote:*   

>  *bobo_bobo wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS="pl"
> 
> ...

 

??? LINGUAS sluzacy to emerge'owania np. kde-i18n moze siedziec i tu. Sam mam to w ten sposob ustawione i nie widze problemu. Do env.d dodalem moje locale (LANG oraz LC_ALL), a to (LANGUAGE oraz LINGUAS) jest potrzebne  tylko podczas emerge'owania pakietow, wiec sensownym wydaje sie umieszczenie tego w make.conf'ie razem z 'reszta podobnych rzeczy'.

 *Nunatak wrote:*   

> PS. Z emerguj sobie słownik ortograficzny 

 

Popieram  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Nunatak

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ??? LINGUAS sluzacy to emerge'owania np. kde-i18n moze siedziec i tu. Sam mam to w ten sposob ustawione i nie widze problemu. Do env.d dodalem moje locale (LANG oraz LC_ALL), a to (LANGUAGE oraz LINGUAS) jest potrzebne  tylko podczas emerge'owania pakietow, wiec sensownym wydaje sie umieszczenie tego w make.conf'ie razem z 'reszta podobnych rzeczy'.
> 
> 

 

Przyznaje nie wiedziałem , ze jest to poprawne  :Embarassed: . 

Ale i tak obstaje przy swoim  :Smile: . Wszystkie zmienne środowiskowe lepiej mieć w jednym miejscu (porządek musi być)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## muchar

 *zorrk wrote:*   

> podobnie jak mmmx (jak juz to mmx ) 

 

-mmmx jest jak najbardziej poprawne. To po pierwsze.

Po drugie, z tego co się orientuję, to przy początkowym budowaniu systemu, należy jednak ograniczyć różnorodność flag przy kompilacji. Tak jest (było) napisane w handbook-u i tego bym się trzymał. A więc do flag bym się ograniczył do -march=pentium.

----------

## _troll_

 *Nunatak wrote:*   

> Przyznaje nie wiedziałem , ze jest to poprawne . 
> 
> Ale i tak obstaje przy swoim . Wszystkie zmienne srodowiskowe lepiej miec w jednym miejscu (porządek musi byc)

 

Wlasnie dlatego wydaje mi sie, ze jednak wszystko co jest wykorzystywane podczas emerge'owania dobrze jest trzymac jednak w jednym pliku - make.conf. Pozniej nie musisz sie zastanawiac 'gdzie to ja ustawialem'.

 *Nunatak wrote:*   

> Pozdrawiam

 

Rowniez,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

A dodam ze używam:

```

stage1-x86-20040218

portage-l+

```

To co maw wreście wpisac tak aby zadziałało?????????

----------

## _troll_

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> To co maw wreście wpisac tak aby zadziałało?????????

 

Z powyzszego powinienes juz wysnuc wniosek - dzialaja wszystkie dobre pomysly. Wybierz jakis i zacznij uzywac. Mnie jest wygodniej tak jak napisalem, a Nunantak woli po sowjemu...

Zreszta --- za to kocham linuxa! Wszystko mozna zrobic na kilka sposobow, kazdy daje ten sam rezultat. A co kto woli - zalezy w pelni od niego.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

ale jeśli jest jakis błąd to na pewno nie w 

```

USE="mmx 3dnow kde qt -gnome -gtk -java -cups -docs"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LINGUAS="pl" 

```

poniewarz jak wstawiłem :

```

#USE="mmx 3dnow kde qt -gnome -gtk -java -cups -docs"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

#LINGUAS="pl" 

```

To i tak nic to nie dawało

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## zorrk

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> ale jeśli jest jakis błąd to na pewno nie w 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="mmx 3dnow kde qt -gnome -gtk -java -cups -docs"
> ...

 

A jaka różnica między jedny i drugim ??

----------

## bobo_bobo

Niebyło żadnej różnicy. Wyskakiwało i tak zawsze przy emerge system tak:

```

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25 failed

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf faild

```

----------

## Pepek

Podajesz na forum tylko ostatni komunikat o tym, że jest błąd, ale inforamcje, w czym tkwi problem system zawsze podaje trochę wcześniej. Daj na forum cały komunikat o błędzie, czyli mniej więcej to całe, co widzisz na konsoli, gdy wyskakuje błąd. Wtedy będzie można orzec, czy ten błąd to sprawa flag, czy może czegoś innego. A tak poza tym, to jak zakomentowywujesz flagi w pliku make.conf, to system i tak używa flag, ale wtedy tych defaultowych z pliku /etc/make.globals.

Pozdrówki.

----------

## _troll_

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> [ciachniete]
> 
> Jjak prubuje dać 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

EEEeeeee? Czy moglbys sie okreslic? Robisz ze stage'a 1 czy ze stage'a 2? Bo to _jest_ roznica przy tym co tu widze.

Skad wziales te wszystkie flagi? Bo jesli jakims cudem udalo Ci sie zrobic boostrap'a z 3dnow to potem juz na pentium3 raczej niewiele zdzialasz... (w ogole boostrap przejdzie z czyms takim???).

Najlepiej powiedz _co_ chcesz zrobic, to jakos Ci pomozemy (czytaj : napewno wskazemy Ci wlasciwa dokumentacje  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Podajesz na forum tylko ostatni komunikat o tym, że jest błąd, ale inforamcje, w czym tkwi problem system zawsze podaje trochę wcześniej. Daj na forum cały komunikat o błędzie, czyli mniej więcej to całe, co widzisz na konsoli, gdy wyskakuje błąd. Wtedy będzie można orzec, czy ten błąd to sprawa flag, czy może czegoś innego. A tak poza tym, to jak zakomentowywujesz flagi w pliku make.conf, to system i tak używa flag, ale wtedy tych defaultowych z pliku /etc/make.globals.
> 
> Pozdrówki.
> ...

 

A więc przy komędzie emerge system wyskakuje coś takiego:

```

livecd / # emerge system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 67) sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) modutils-2.4.25.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking modutils-2.4.25.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/modutils-2.4.25/work

patching file alias.h

>>> Source unpacked.

creating cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for query_module in -lc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays

-fno-rerun-loop-opt -ftracer -fforce-addr -fmove-all-movables -ffast-math -s -mmmx -m3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -Wl,-O1 Wl,--relax -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

livecd / #

```

 a przy komędzie 

```

sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

```

 * Feature additions are noted in help and make.conf descriptions.

 * GENTOOLKIT will need to be updated to at least 0.2.0 for some tools

 * to work properly.

 * Update configs using 'etc-update' please. Maintaining current configs

 * for portage and other system packages is fairly important for the

 * continued health of your system.

Recalculating the counter... Counter updated successfully.

ccache

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                                                  [ ok ]>>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r1 merged.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 5 info files.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-apps/texinfo-4.5 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) texinfo-4.5.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking texinfo-4.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/texinfo-4.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/texinfo-4.5 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 77

!!! econf failed

livecd / #

```

----------

## _troll_

To pytanie moze jest naiwne, ale czy chroot'owales sie przed wydaniem tych komend (emerge i bootstrap)? Czy dales env-update i source'a?

Doczytalem Twoje wiadomosci - ze stage1 robimy booststrap'a, nie emerge system.

I tak btw. to podejrzyj tego config.log'a i powiedz co z nim jest nie tak.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

Ja mam Gentoo 2004.0 z DVD dołączonego do L+DVD

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

nano -w /etc/make.conf            (wpisuje flagi zapisuje i wychodze )

sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland /etc/localtime

emerge system

```

ale zeby sie przedostać przez 

```

sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh
```

musze wszystkie linijki w make.conf poprzedzić # czyli wszystko wyłączyc bo jak nie to nie zacznie nic dziłać i skończy sie na takich komunikatach o błędach. [/code]

----------

## axquan

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> musze wszystkie linijki w make.conf poprzedzić # czyli wszystko wyłączyc bo jak nie to nie zacznie nic dziłać i skończy sie na takich komunikatach o błędach. 

 

Huh?  :Shocked:  Wydawało mi się, że takie opcje jak CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS w make.conf są właśnie po to, żeby pomóc kompilatorowi, a jak je zahaszujesz, to chyba tak jakby ich nie było, czyli bootstrap moze się wywalić, bo nie widzi tych zmiennych. Jak już chcesz wszystko zahaszowywać, to chyba lepiej zostawić te zmienne puste, albo lepiej z march=... (oczywiście oprócz ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86).

Tak tylko sobie myśle, może dobrze, może źle, lepiej sam sprawdź   :Smile: 

----------

## bobo_bobo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *bobo_bobo wrote:*   [ciachniete]
> 
> Jjak prubuje dać 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja robie z stage1 robie to według opisu z gazety(LINUX+DVD) a flagi to kiedys mi podał je C1RIX 

może poprostu robie co niepotrzebnie??

może nie trzeba w takim razie robić 

```

sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

W opisie po polsku który jest w necie chodzi mi o ten z CHIP to tam jest wzięty pod uwagie tylko stage3 więc nie korzystam z tego opisu tylko ztego z gazety.

----------

## sir_skiner

czy zmienna cflags jest zapisana w jednej linii?   musi byc w jednej linii

----------

## C1REX

Skoro jest to samuki poczštek instalacji, to podaj nam kilka szczegułów.

1. Jakiej wielkoci masz partycje i jaki system plików?

2. W jaki sposób przeprowadzasz instalację? (LiveCD, zainstalowany system, itd.)

3. podaj _wszystkie_ komendy, jakie wydałe po rozpakowaniu stage,a (łšcznie z tš do rozpakowania).

Wiem, że to zmusza trochę do wisiłku, ale pozwoli wykluczyć pewne rzeczy, oraz zaoszczędzić na czasie i niepotrzebnych postach ;)

p.s. Flagi sš do pewne - pożyczone od OBeny'ego. Sam jadę na agresywniejszych od samego bootstrapa z ~x86 i nie miałem żadnych problemów. Problem może jedynie sprawić błedne ich wpisanie lub kilka programów instalowanych już na gotowy system.

----------

## bobo_bobo

Sory nie było mnie troche.

```

mkfs.xfs /dev/hdc1   (40MB)

mkfs.xfs /dev/hdc3    (20GB)

mkswap /dev/hdc2         (516MB)

swapon /dev/hdc2

mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage1-x86-20040218.tar.bz2

cp /mnt/cdrom/portage/portage-l+.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/usr/

bzip2 -d /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage-l+.tzr.bz2

cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

tar -vxf portage-l+.tar

cp -prv /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/base/* mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

cd /

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

nano -w /etc/make.connf          (wpisuje flagi)

sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh 

(i tu się zaczyna problem bo nie chce przejść z takimi flagami ale bez żadnych flag czyli z pustym plikem /etc/make.conf da sie przejść ten  etap)

```

----------

## C1REX

Być może się mylę, ale skoro nikt nie odpowiada, to chociaż pozgaduję.

Podajrzewam portage. 

Użyj tradycyjnego i źródeł z Internetu. 

Nie zapomnij powiadomi? nas o wynikach :)

----------

## sir_skiner

etam, mi sie  wszysko udalo dobrze z l+

----------

## bobo_bobo

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> etam, mi sie  wszysko udalo dobrze z l+

 

a jakie flagi urzyłeś ???

i pod jaki procesor???????????

----------

## cichy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays
> 
> -fno-rerun-loop-opt -ftracer -fforce-addr -fmove-all-movables -ffast-math -s -mmmx -m3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -Wl,-O1 Wl,--relax -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s) works... no
> ...

 

Ten blad pojawia sie wtedy, gdy flagi CFLAGS lub CXXFLAGS sa niepoprawne(flagi USE nie maja tu nic do tego). Przede wszystkim wywal -m3dnow. Twoj procesor tego nie obsluguje (zrobiles to? wspominali to juz inni...). Jesli to nie pomoze to sprawdz czy nie masz literowek, jakichs ukrytych znakow, dodatkowych spacji po myslnikach, czy wszystkie nazwy flag sa poprawne itd.

Nie zrozumiales tez pewnej zasady przy stawianiu gentoo: przy kompilowaniu podstawowych pakietow nie jest zalecane uzywanie tak rozbudowanego zestawu flag. W Linux+ masz w ramce przykladowe ustawienia flag. Skorzystaj z nich... Nie szarzuj tak  :Smile:  Bo u Ciebie wygladaja one tak jakby flagi od kilku ludzi zostaly polaczone w jedne.

Pozdrawiam.[/quote]

----------

## sir_skiner

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

>  *sir_skiner wrote:*   etam, mi sie  wszysko udalo dobrze z l+ 
> 
> a jakie flagi urzyłeś ???
> 
> i pod jaki procesor???????????

 

athlon xp

bootstrapa robilem 3 razy <loll> z najrozniejszymi flagami, nawet bardziej agresywnymi niz twoje, musiales gdzies sie pomylic w deklarowaniu flag

wylaczyles -m3dnow???

----------

